# kyb installation kit?



## aceman300zx (Dec 30, 2005)

Will the kyb installation kit (to convert the elec. susp.) work to mount Tokico HP shocks and struts? 

Thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tokicos mount right in.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Tokicos mount right in.


the blues don't on the NA models.

not sure about the KYB kit working with the blues.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I meant the blues only mount right in on the NA housings. The Illuminas only work in the turbo strut housings.


----------

